# Letzten Monat, dativo?



## Deutschliebhaber

Buenos dias!
En la frase "Letzten monat bin ich krank gewesen" , ese "letzten" es correcto? acaba en "N"? Es dativo? Tengo muchas dudas. Creo que cuando responde a la pregunta "wann?" es dativo pero entonces tendría que ser "Letztem"con "M", no? porque sería masculino, dativo , "ohne Artikel"... Me podéis ayudar? Muchas gracias! (Algún sitio donde pueda aclararme con estas composiciones temporales?)


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Es acusativo (pero yo tampoco lo sabía), mira:
Last month, I played tennis. (Letzter / Letzten Monat?)

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Muchas gracias Susana!
Yo pensé que cuando respondes a la pregunta "wann?" era dativo. Bufff....


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Y tienes razón. Así es - normalmente. Lo siento! No te desanimes


----------



## Deutschliebhaber

Muchas gracias, Susana! A ver si encuentro donde expliquen esto de los temporales...


----------



## kunvla

"Letzten Monat bin ich krank gewesen"

- Wann bist du krank gewesen?
- Letzt*e* Woche ~ *die* letzt*en* zwei Woche*n*, letzt*en* Monat ~ *die* letzt*en* drei Monate, letzt*es* Jahr ~ *die* letzt*en* vier Jahre.

En resumen: acusativo, tanto en singular como en plural.

PD: Gracias, Susana, por el apunte. Ya lo corregí. Sigo enfermo desde hace dos semanas.

Saludos,


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Aber, Kunvla, ist das nicht ein bisschen missverständlich?
"Wann bist Du krank gewesen?" - "Letzte Woche." ABER "Die letzten zwei Wochen" ODER "In den letzten zwei Wochen" ODER "Während der letzten zwei Wochen".
NIEMALS: "Letzte zwei Wochen/Letzte drei Monate/Letzte vier Jahre"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## Áristos

susanainboqueixon said:


> Aber, Kunvla, ist das nicht ein bisschen missverständlich?
> "Wann bist Du krank gewesen?" - "Letzte Woche." ABER *"Die letzten zwei Wochen"* ODER "In den letzten zwei Wochen" ODER "Während der letzten zwei Wochen".
> NIEMALS: "Letzte zwei Wochen/Letzte drei Monate/Letzte vier Jahre"
> 
> Saludos,
> Susana



Una apreciación:
Si no me equivoco, lo que resalto en negrita también es un acusativo.

Pero efectivamente, el alemán es así de caprichoso algunas veces. Parecería que siempre se va a usar el dativo y en más casos de los que imaginas, no.
Otro ejemplo "eines Tages" (algún día), que es genitivo 

Saludos


----------

